# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How do you lengthen your dreams?

## zwishenzug

Does anyone have any methods for making a lucid dream last longer?  Most of my lucid experiences are much shorter than non-lucid dreams.  I seem to only have a few minutes, subjectively, to do things before I wake up.  I've sucessfully spun to go back into my dream a few times, but many more times it's failed.  I've also heard of rubbing your hands.  Is this supposed to be like spinning?

Anything and everything you all might think will help.

----------


## Curios

Theres many things you can try.  Do you mediate during the day at all?  I have heard people say different things about meditation.  For me it helps.  Think of it as lucid dreaming while awake.   When you get good at meditation i think you may find it helps not only prolong lucid dreams but more of them will occur.  Alot of the times i awake its because of some sort of excitement in the dream.  Well isnt meditation kinda the opposite of physical activity.   Martial Artists have used it for centuries to focus the mind and let the body and mind work as one.   

Sometmes i can wake up go take a piss and fall right back into doing what i was doing in my dream, before i woke up to go to the bathroom.  I did this last night.  I had a very cool experience last night.  Another way is use of psychoactive herbal stimulants.

Good luck and remember lucid dreams come from within.  You might try all kinds of stuff from this board and never dream until your ready.

----------


## jill1978

what kind of stimulates do you speak of? Sounds interesting

----------


## Curios

I dont reccomend use of mind altering drugs to anyone.  They can be very dangerous for some people. However there are many herbs and natural substances you can look up on the net that will definatly do thier job. .   What works for me might not work for you we are all different.  Im not going to list any of the substances i use publically because what i do is my own business and i dont know anyone on this board well enough to elaborate.

So i suggest starting off with meditation and awareness excerises.  Then what you decide to try is up to you.

----------


## jill1978

have you ever heard of salvia delorium...I had acouple plants, but they died...very interesting.

----------


## zwishenzug

I have heard of salvia divinorum.  I had a buddy who had some plants, but they died also.  I've also smoked it.  Both the extract and the regular leaves.  It's some weird shit.  It only lasted me a few minutes.  The regular leaves made me trip really hard for about a minute, I laughed hysterically for the whole time I think.  The extract lasted for about three or four minutes, but was not as intense.

I hear that if you take a small enough dose of hallucinogens to allow sleep, you can make your dreams more vivid.  Shrooms are good for this, although I think it's more fun just to take a lot and stay awake.

----------


## Curios

I agree with zwishenzug take alot of shrooms stay up all night then have crazy dreams the next 2 nights.

----------


## Serinanth

::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  
make sure you have a watcher though. I dont recomend taking them alone.  You can... but it can become scary, I lost who I was...you do remember when  you come down but come to think of it I havent been the same since, its for the better though   :smiley:  

On the topic any of you tried to exert lucid controll during a trip?   ::D:   ::shock::  it does work to a point.

Sitting outside round 10pm trying to get a ball of light to form in my hands I sat for a very long time meditating and focusing my thoughts and energy. 

It happened, my fingernails started to glow and there was slight arcs of light thent he ball started to form as a clear translucence like heat rising off the road, it swirled around and then took on a wireframe kind of look and then it began to glow a dim white light that illuminated my hands and the surroundings... at that point... it was a bit much for me, I dont think I expected it to work.

I went inside... it was 11:15 now didnt realise I was out there that long. 

Started to watch TV and realised my hands were smoking   ::shock::  

WHOOOOO

No one was around so I assume it was a hallucination =) remember what assumption does though...
 ::roll::   ::wink::

----------


## zwishenzug

Yeah, I've never needed a watcher when tripping.  I've always been able to know that anything I see that might frighten me isn't real.  And I never see anything frightening anyway.  Besides, when you take a hallucinogen, you should be able to know that nothing is really going to hurt you except yourself.  I have always been able to think very clearly on that shit.  I might get high as hell, but totally clearheaded.

----------


## Serinanth

Wish I was like that... anything is possible to me so I get freaked out.
When I lost ego, that sucked and was enlightening at the same time. Not having any clue who you are freaks you out, yeah I knew i took shrooms but it didnt matter... I still didnt know who I was.

----------


## zwishenzug

Yeah, I totally understand how a little amnesia can be a little scary (ok, scary as hell).  Once I tried a lot of ketamine and I was so high on it when I found this cell phone in my apartment.  I had never seen a phone like that before and it took me a minute to figure out how to get to the phonebook and see who's it might be.  Well, it took me another minute to learn that I knew all the people in the phonebook, and one more minute to realize that was because it was mine.

----------


## zwishenzug

So I had this kinda cool lucid dream last night.  Some guy had been shot and died.  Then he was back and wanted to know why, or who killed him or something.  Anyway, he came up to me when I was with a bunch of people and everyone got scared of this helicopter that was coming towards us.  They asked me to do something about it.

I made it crash telekinetically and became lucid.  I then asked everyone if they wanted to know why this guy was alive again, why I was able to crash the helicopter, and why that guy is in a bunny-cheerleader suit (he just appeared out of nowhere and it made me laugh).  I said the whole thing is a dream, which means that I was the only real person.  This black guy laughed about that and I asked him what he was thinking about.  He said Jell-O, and I laughed again.

Then we started jumping really high towards this restaurant.  There was an asian guy working in there who was really depressed about his dead brother.  I tried to tell him that it didn't matter, and he could quit working and just hang out and have fun since the whole thing was a dream.  He started crying and I felt really bad for him and woke up.

Long story short, it was one of the longest lucid dreams I've ever had.  I think it was because I was so wrapped up in investigating the dream scenario and involving myself in it.  Now, I don't know if this will work consistently, but it seemed good when I woke up.  It was also my second lucid dream in two days.  The one before that was five days.  Good times.

----------


## nerve

::lol::  Jell-O...

----------


## Serinanth

always room.... 8) 


In my experience

When I argue with people in dream about how its a dream they argue back and say how could that be? And I got nothin... a friend pounded his fist on the wooden table we were sitting at and said this is as real as real gets. 

A few years and the next morning later My mom said the same thing hitting her hand on the linoleum countertop....   :Oops:

----------


## zwishenzug

If dream characters realize they're in a dream, is that self-awareness?  A multiple personality?  A real individual you're dreamscaping with?

----------


## Serinanth

No no, When I realise I am dreaming and try to tell them that they say that we are not in a dream, that I am awake that they are awake... how could I be dreaming if they were there awake with me... It would be like me telling you right now... 

We are in a dream, I dont belong here, I went to bed and woke up here
(which I could tell you kuz I dont know where I belong and I did indeed wake up today confused not sure where I was because I had fallen asleep in the dream and ended up back here..)

and you of course saying that you are indeed a real person that is awake and as much an individual as I am...and that I am not dreaming at the moment... 

I gave up on it hehe now is now is real 

Somone else said it, when I hear dreamscaping I think creation of an environment when I think being with somone in dream together I think dreamwalking. 

I have had people realise they were dreaming with me though and i confirmed it with them the next day. Thats always a kick in the nuts.   :smiley:

----------


## zwishenzug

Dreamwalking does sound a lot better than dreamscaping in terms of sharing a dream.  It would be like landwalking vs. landscaping.  In one you go someplace else/specific, and in the other you change that someplace.

----------


## Serinanth

Dah =) 
Yah it correlates better for me   ::D:

----------


## Ginko

ohhhh i know how to lenthin your lucid dream. I read this at another website and just FYI ppl i skiped over all your post so if this has been said already sorry.

A series of test where done to lucid dreamers somwhere where they seeed how long they could stay in there Lucid dream. Well this 1 guy reported living up to somthing like 94 years in his dreams. Ill tell you how he did it and how its poosible later 2.

First after  becomeing lucid he made sure he didn't want to think about his body liying there on the bed. Instead he what he did is he Yelled " Stop Real Time". He imagened himself slowing down time, maybe like he watched the hands of a clock slow down or somthin. He visualized it as everything in the dream world would stay the same but anything else outside of the dream world slowy be moving.

After awakening and reporting to have lived 94, the explantions where given. To you dreaming regular dreaming seems to be like your normal life, but when you know your LD, you Know you only have a certain amount of time, this acknolgement makes you also think of the outside world and pulls you closer to awakwning. He really didn't sleep 94 years. Memories from his consiouse life filled in the little gaps and he percived as if he lived 94 years. So in all truth he really thought while he was dreaming he lived to be 94.


If any of you know what im say is wrong plz tell me, and if you don't know what im saying just ask.

----------


## X_cheers_X

crazy stuff man...but what is the most SUCCESSFUL way of lengthenin an LD?

and freezing time would take some expirience which i dont have







> the world is a roller coaster, and i am not strapped in, maybe i should hold on with care, but my arms are busy in the air[/b]

----------


## Blulanou42

*MELATONIN*

----------


## Lowercase Society

any FOODS, that i can consume, say before bed that would increase Melatonin levels?





> KAPOW! your the human magic marker, won't you please supprise my eyes?![/b]

----------

